# main coon



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

we will be at this show next week with a ped pet.... see whoever there


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Will be there with 2 of mine


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Good luck to everyone on the day...........Chris


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

where is the show being held?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

At the King Edward the V1 Leisure Center in Litchfield Staff.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

well im back... not too successful got 2nd open and 2 3rd and 2 unplaced...

but when your up against the likes of poshmogs slinky... we had no chance..

congrats to slinky for gaining his master


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

rcmadd said:


> well im back... not too successful got 2nd open and 2 3rd and 2 unplaced...
> 
> but when your up against the likes of poshmogs slinky... we had no chance..
> 
> congrats to slinky for gaining his master


Dont sound dissapointed thats still a good result, and im sure you enjoyed the day, i so wish we could have made it to this show. well done..........Chris.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

im not dissapointed.. it could have been worse... he could have been our birman.. eh leslie

had a good day.. nice chat..drooled at some gorg cats..really liked the white coons...


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Had a lovely day ,working on table and Slinky Malinki got his 3rd MC ,BOB and Nominated for BIS .
He is now Mastercat Slinky Malinki and will be going among the big boys in the GR class next .

Lovely to see you and Kenzo today ,and enjoyed our chats (you watch ,Kenzo's turn next time !!)


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Picture of the little man


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

poshmog said:


> Had a lovely day ,working on table and Slinky Malinki got his 3rd MC ,BOB and Nominated for BIS .
> He is now Mastercat Slinky Malinki and will be going among the big boys in the GR class next .
> 
> Lovely to see you and Kenzo today ,and enjoyed our chats (you watch ,Kenzo's turn next time !!)


Congratulations!  
Wish I could have been there, but didn't realise it was this weekend, could have planned ahead otherwise!


----------

